# Refine MH721 with CorelDraw on XP



## Johnny Bravo (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi guys
I just bought a Refine MH721, although my user manual says ROHS MH721 and I have resorted to posting here for your help after trying to get it set up on TWO different machines. i'm very close but some issues are still preventing me from starting work, i will try to explain:

SignBlazer works OK, but it's limited usage wise, because I need to be able to cut from Coreldraw or Flexi vector-based programs. CorelDraw 12 IDEALLY!


FIRST PC: Win XP Pro SP3

Using CorelDraw 12
I have loaded the Roland PNC-1000 driver and in Control Panel> Printers and Faxes> Roland CAMM-1 PNC-1000> Properties> Ports>. I have made sure the PORT is matching as in Device Manager. I have tried cutting from CorelDraw 12 and the job is sent and the cutter begins to move but I am sure the cutter thinks it is bigger than 24"! It moves across to the left hand side, hits the plastic side and tries to carry on making a grinding noise, then it comes back to the right-side and it does the same hitting the red button and trying to carry on! It then follows the cut pattern.

It DOES follow the cut pattern, but I am sure it is a paper size/media size issue, because when I view Print Preview in CorelDraw 12, I am getting a large long white preview with the shape to be cut in the bottom left corner.

Is my document/media size settings incorrect? How should I lay the page out in CorelDraw 12?

In Control Panel> Printers and Faxes> Roland CAMM-1 PNC-1000> Printing Preferences> Advanced>, my settings are as follows:

Paper Size: 470.00 x 1600.00
MediaSize Settings: 470.00 x 1600.00
Page Feed: Off
Origin Option: Disable
Front Loading: Disable
Polygon Fill: Off
High Resolution: Off
MetaFile Spooling: Disable

What SHOULD the media size/paper-size settings be? 470.00 x 1600.00 are the MAXIMUM values i can enter. which one is the height which one is the width? Where do i specify that it is using 610mm rolls of vinyl?? what other settings do i need to check?

Using FlexiSign Pro 7.6
I can do the test cut fine, but again, when I go to File> Print Setup> Roland CAMM-1 PNC-1000, the 'paper-size' settings say 470.00 x 1600.00 - can anybody explain this and what it should be? Is 470 the width? Should that not say 610? I am using 610mm vinyl rolls, or less, so should the media/paper size settings say something like 610.00 x 'Unlimited' or more clearer?? When I go to File> Document Setup> what should I set the document size as?

Second PC: Win Vista Home Premium
The Roland PNC-1000 drivers won't install, I'm thinking it's because they are meant for XP, can anybody explain?

I have spent 48 hours on this and I have googled everywhere. It seems that these products are in desperate need of some reliable documentation to explain and instruct more clearly how to get these things running.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

My first question to you is...why are you using a Roland driver for a US Refine cutter? Also the PNC-1000 is a very old cutter and the driver were not made to usein Vista so that is why it will not install. You could try finding a US cutter driver for the cutter to cut from Corel. 
You might also try this simple test however I don't think it will work without the driver. 
In Corel make the page 2 x 2 inches 
draw a shape on the page
select file and print
select Properties 
set the page size in the driver to 2 x 2 
send the design to the cutter and see if it cuts
if it does than you will need to make sure these two sizes match
if it doesn't work it could be you are just using the wrong driver.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Mar 2, 2010)

hi CW
thanks for your kind reply

the reason i am using the PNC 1000 driver is that it is recommended by the uscutter forum and others etc if you want to cut direct from corel, im anbout 80% sure its a driver issue and the software thinks its a pnc-1000 cutter, which is 470mm wide?

i have also been advised the graphtec ce1000 driver will work too but cant find it anywhere

is there a vista driver for the mh721?
regards


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You might try using the Roland GX 24 driver to see if that will work
I did find this Corel Setup for Refine - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite in the doucment it shows them using a Graphtec CE 1000-60 diver found that here Graphtec CE1000-60 Drivers Maybe this will help, don't know if it will work with Vista.


----------

